
(l)uriel has passed away - masklinn
http://9fans.net/archive/2012/10/29
======
aaronbrethorst
For anyone else who needs more context:
<http://www.advogato.org/person/uriel/> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=uriel>

edit:

His more recent account was <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=luriel>

I dug up those links because I was completely unfamiliar with uriel before
seeing this post, and know nothing more about this story than that. From
reading his comments, he seemed like a really smart guy. It's really a pity
he's gone :-\

~~~
draven
Isn't <https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=luriel> the same guy? He was
fairly active in all recent discussions about Go. What happened to him?

~~~
gillianseed
Here's hoping he died of old age surrounded by his loved ones after having
lived a rich life.

~~~
ekianjo
Somehow in what he liked about Japan I find it unlikely he was of "old age"
but maybe I am wrong.

~~~
masklinn
According to <http://uriel.cat-v.org/quotes> he was 30 (22 in 2004)

~~~
ekianjo
That's what I thought because I am around the same age and can relate with
lots of what he likes.

------
forgotusername
Really sorry to hear this, IRC just became a much less interesting place. My
experience of Uriel is sadly limited to the occasional joust where his
fabulously distinctive views of the world and technology were always apparent,
and deeply admirable.

One of the old guard falls, inevitably to be replaced by 100 more squawking,
jibbering, passionless "geeks" unwilling to form unique opinions of their own
accord. Here's to the outliers.

~~~
relix
An unprovoked jab at newbies, way to be original. Not appropriate for the
topic at hand, in my opinion.

~~~
forgotusername
It most certainly wasn't meant as a jab, more genuine sorrow for the
industry's growing maturity. The disconnected, experimental environment where
even a modem was a luxury, that gave rise to the kind of exotic personalities
common of the 80s (and 90s - dare I even include myself) has steadily been
replaced by a well understood lifestyle common to millions.

I wouldn't have thought it controversial to say that as a result, the kind of
people you meet in IT becomes generally more bland and predictable with every
passing day. That's simply due to there being so many more, all vastly better
connected and less inclined wander their own paths, and where every imaginable
problem has been encountered and blogged about 100 times before the average
person even considers it.

~~~
aaronbasssett
"exotic personalities common of the 80s". He would have been a baby/toddler in
the 80s. You do know he was only 30?

~~~
burntsushi
And 90s....

------
libria
I only know him as a passionate advocate for Go language. He was a moderator
on /r/golang and maintained a comprehensive site on Go language resources at
<http://go-lang.cat-v.org/>. I've been to his site many times looking for
libraries, books, or code samples.

If I'm not mistaken, this is his Google+:
<https://plus.google.com/105846208800330724949/about>.

RIP, fellow programmer.

~~~
pmr_
Yes, it is. I used to have him in my circles for quite some time and his posts
were among the more interesting ones.

I didn't realize up to today who he actually was.

------
quadhome
Uriel was responsible for curating <http://cat-v.org/> \- a breathtaking
source of dissent against mainstream software design.

------
emmelaich
An aesthete and a curmudgeon. Sadly reminds me of <http://www.plan9.bell-
labs.com/wiki/plan9/boyd/>, also a 9fan.

------
0wza
In the comments of his that I saw in recent threads I read, I liked this guy's
taste in code. For me, that's pretty rare on HN.

What the heck happened? Was he seriously ill? Judging from the commments I
saw, his mind was apparently in good shape.

RIP luriel and condolences to his family.

------
stretchwithme
Sad. I think this is the same fellow:

    
    
      http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Q6koeeQNJY

------
ekianjo
His profile here: <http://uriel.cat-v.org/profile>

~~~
esokullu
Not sure if it's him but this site leads to a Facebook profile on
<https://www.facebook.com/archangel.uriel>

------
srijan4
Some quotes about him:

<http://uriel.cat-v.org/quotes>

------
drbawb
I've talked to him on #plan9chan, and I was quite fond of the conviction with
which he held his various viewpoints.

More recently I've been following his Go related posts. The word of his
passing came as quite a shock, he will be missed by many.

------
saada
His twitter: <https://twitter.com/leuriel>

I still don't understand who this person is

------
sspiff
His luriel account about byline is a little strange now:

> about: Undead.

------
nihilipster
I think that he real name is Uriel M. Pereira and that he gave this talk at
FOSDEM 2006 <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJSlvoUFkBA> Can someone confirm
this?

~~~
raphman
seems so: <http://www.sergiojuncos.com/Uriel/>

------
eternalban
I remember/know (from back when Go was first announced) Uriel being a very
helpful, insightful, and kind member of Go community. He will be missed. RIP,
Uriel!

------
phryk
I will greatly miss uriels 'outbursts' in #suckless :(

------
amatus
I loved arguing with him and watching major argue with him in #vsta and
#fmios. Unfortunately I can't find the IRC logs anymore.

------
klrr
Very sad, the few times I chatted with him on IRC he seemed very smart and
wise, RIP.

------
stevvooe
I only knew his content.

A true loss.

------
btw0
Simply sad.

